# Hamster dig box substrate?



## x Nicole x (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi, I'm thinking of setting up a dig box for my hamster, need something to keep her entertained as she has chewed through 2 cages so trying to come up with some new ideas! Was wondering if I could use chinchilla sand as a substrate in the box, or if anyone has any other suggestions? 
Thanks
Nicole


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what cage have you got her in? what are the dimensions? what type of hamster is she?
what toys have you got for her? and what wheel? and what diameter is it?

most hamsters wont use a dig box, but most dwarves will appriciate a good sand bath, some syrians will enjoy a sandbath too, others will just use it as a loo


----------



## x Nicole x (Jan 16, 2012)

Her cage is 50cm long. 40cm wide. 37cm high. its just called the deluxe xl cage, can't find the make :/ It's the biggest cage I could find that wasn't really expensive. shes got 2 levels in it, a large hamster wheel, various wooden chew sticks and a wooden block and tube that she has her food hidden in with small animal shredded paper, cardboard boxes, and cardboard tubs attached to the side of the cage to hide food and bedding in, and her bed.
I got some sand today for her so will see what she thinks of it later.
Oh and she's a syian hamster
Thank you for replying


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if you didnt replace the wheel, it will most probably be much too small for her, she needs a wheel of atleast 8" in diameter

as for the cage, that to is very much on the small side for a syrian  
you would probably be better getting a zoo zone (either a 1 or 2) and meshing the lid over, it will give her much more space


----------



## x Nicole x (Jan 16, 2012)

I've replaced the wheel because they are always too small! how much are the zoo zone cages? and they don't have any levels do they?
the cage she had before was at least double the size but she chewed through over night so had to get a quick replacement so she wasnt running around my room!


----------

